# The streets of Mexico City



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Zenith said:


> Trust me you have to live there to realise that it doesn't look as good close up. Dirty, almost no shops or variety whatsoever, and often smelly in parts. The city centre was one of the worst areas for me, and I love Mexico.
> 
> One day it could be great there.


No shops or variety? Are you referring only to the historical center? Don't the trendy and upscale parts of the city have a lot of variety and shops? I would very much think so. I've seen great store fronts and such in pics of MC here on Skyscrapercity.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Wonderful pics!!

Felicidades!!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

zazo said:


> Yeaah, the architecture is an european hybrid, but you know you're not in Europe because of the darkness of buildings, too dark, aren't they? very dark cities in every aspect vs the europen, but nice, a good travel to do!





mex_mec said:


> Great thread and great pics mate! I love my city!! Yeah as Zazo mentioned, buildings look darkened mostly because of pollution, but Mexico's City government has been trying to restore most of the buildings to its original state and that's great! when they finally finish Mexico's City Zocalo and its surrounding area will look brighter and cleaner.


The picture themselves look a bir dark because they were taken on a rainy day with no sun. An I manipulated the shadow in the pictures. 

And lots of the buildings we saw here were made with volcanic stone. The same stones that were used on Aztec pyramids were re-used by the Spaniards to make their buildings. 

Contrary to Paris which was made with white quarry. The kind of stone easily accesible in that area.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's continue our walking through the city...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Just a quick thought for those who mentioned dark buildings, you guys are comparing apples to oranges. The "dark" vocanic stones used on most of these facades are naturally that way. And yes in Europe buildings darkens too as time passes by. One example look at the Cologne Cathedral. Anyway I really like neo-classic architecture no matters what color it is.


----------



## mex_mec (Nov 27, 2007)

Yoryi said:


>





DeNeza401 said:


> Just a quick thought for those who mentioned dark buildings, you guys are comparing apples to oranges. The "dark" vocanic stones used on most of these facades are naturally that way. And yes in Europe buildings darkens too as time passes by. One example look at the Cologne Cathedral. Anyway I really like neo-classic architecture no matters what color it is.


Ok I wasn't complaining about it, actually I was just remarking that Mexico City's government is restoring and cleaning most of the historical buildings... Actually if u pay some attention to this picture u can see how the lower part is already cleansed... while the upper part of the building will hopefully be. 
But u guys are right in some way, these buildings were mostly built from volcanic stones; the Metropolitan Cathedral is a clear example of how this volcanic stone (originally found in the Aztec Temples) was used to build up the Colonial buildings.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics,please keep going.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

I loved it ! Old and new mixed 

BTW I love the subway entrance


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Now, let's walk to the edge of the Historic Downtown and see some parts of Reforma Avenue...



























































































And finally let's get into the Zona Rosa...


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Excellent thread! I love Mexico City's historic downtown. Probably my favorite historic downtown in Latin America.



Burislav said:


> Great architecture, looks quite European indeed. One thing I noticed is that being overweight is even more of a problem in Mexico than in the U.S. ?
> 
> Also, I want to visit the city someday but I can't tolerate hot temperatures. Does it get cold in the winter?


Uh, how should I say this without getting eaten by people from Mexico City? People from Mexico City (as well as the surrounding areas) tend to be really dark-skinned, short, and rather over weight. Or at least that's the feeling that you'd get from looking at the people from all over the city, rich and poor areas alike.

You'd notice the differences between people from central and southern Mexico and people from the western and northern states of Mexico immidietly.

But, yes, overweight is a problem in Mexico. Not as bad as it's in the US, though, but it's a problem nonetheless.


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Great shots man. I love Mex DF!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a question: are ther big spiders on the streets? i've heard about it many times


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Mexico city is very nice! Thank you for thar "phototour" kay:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

zazo said:


> I have a question: are ther big spiders on the streets? i've heard about it many times


What do you mean? the animals? with 8 legs?


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Yoryi, excellent pics... ya no hay mas? la calle de la tercera foto fue "remodelada" no? asi quedo? una barridita no le vendria mal


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Of course the animal with 8 legs, what else?


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

edubejar said:


> No shops or variety? Are you referring only to the historical center? Don't the trendy and upscale parts of the city have a lot of variety and shops? I would very much think so. I've seen great store fronts and such in pics of MC here on Skyscrapercity.


I lived there, and I was reffering to Mexico City centre. By the way when you've had shopping like that found in London, Manchester etc you are naturally extremely spoilt. I stand by my view. I will always miss it though.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

zazo said:


> I have a question: are ther big spiders on the streets? i've heard about it many times


I live in Mexico City and I haven't seen any "big spiders" in the streets in downtown, central or touristic areas. You can see some spiders in parks or green areas but not that much to have a concern about it.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

zazo said:


> I have a question: are ther big spiders on the streets? i've heard about it many times


Spiders, elephants and dianosaur all over the city... :jk:

No, there are not spiders in the streets. There are spiders (or tarantulas) in hot areas of southern Mexico but never within Mexico City.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Te refieres a la de la Zona Rosa? Bueno, están en construcción dos enormes condos en esa calle por eso se ve algo tiradita...


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Yörch said:


> Well, I'm going to continue with more pics of Mexico City's downtown and surroundings.
> 
> The House of Tiles...
> 
> ...


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great shots kay:

Hope u can post some more pics :yes:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

No more pics? :shifty:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

These pics seems to me a lot of buildings of Budapest:



















Here Budapest:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice and decadent


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Architecture is great indeed


----------



## firefox2 (Jan 30, 2007)

zazo said:


> Nice and decadent


 !! :doh::hilarious


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

La ciudad de Mexico es increible!! Buenas fotos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Didn't know there was pedestrian streets in MC! Looks much better and safer than expected.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_



Nice and decadent

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Kwyjibo MX (Nov 16, 2008)

I have some pictures I've taken from my car, but I don't want to ruin this thread filled with such beautiful shots. :rock:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

We want to see more pics mexico's streets... :righton:


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Mexico City seems to be the most unknown megacity----do you guys agree?


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Is this thread still alive?????? More pic please......


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

:deadthrea zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------

